# neon tetra tail turning pink



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Does any one know what would cause a neon tetras tail to start turning pink? I have 9 of them in a 29 gallon tank and it's the only one with a pink tail. It started turning pink about 5 days ago and it's still eating just fine and still schooling with the other fish. They've all been in the tank for about 8-9 months now.

Here's a pic of the pink tailed fish...


----------



## Mishri (Jan 9, 2010)

I've seen it before years ago.. the fish lived long and healthy on one of them it spread to almost half his body. i dunno what causes it.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

One of my Rummynose tetras has that. Still feeding well. I don't know what it is either.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

firstly, awesome camera and fish discipline.

Ive seen this before with no ill effects other then aesthetics. I have a female guppy who just did this over that past 24 hours she acts fine but looks odd is all.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! The spot has gotten bigger but the fish is still eating just fine and is still just as active as the others in the tank. Seems like it's pretty harmless now that it's been like this for a while. I'm thinking it's a minor genetic mutation, could turn out to be something cool might be able to breed some pink tetras!


----------



## Mishri (Jan 9, 2010)

hehe.. to me it looks more like just a regular fleshy color.. maybe translucent scales?  hard to say if the trait could be passed down genetically.. i'd think unlikely or we'd see more, but knew genetic mutations are being found all the time..


----------

